# Painful Death



## crazyryan (Sep 26, 2005)

Heres a good game. Everyone writes a way that the person above your post dies. But heres the catch. You can not use any type of weapons and you cant use anyway someone died in a movie. Lets see what you come up with 4 my death. Enjoy la game.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

The person above me died after being run over by a Zamboni machine at a hockey game.


----------



## Haasmama (Aug 15, 2005)

The person above this post died while participating in a pie eating contest.


----------



## crazyryan (Sep 26, 2005)

my shot now.
The person above my post died from looking at too many bright colours.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

The person above me was eaten by a killer bunnie.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

The person above me was trod upon by said bunny on it's frantic way to the bunny restroom.


----------



## Haasmama (Aug 15, 2005)

The person above my post was drowned in bunnie urine because he didn't got off the pot soon enough for said bunnie.


----------



## crazyryan (Sep 26, 2005)

The person above me killed all the bunnies in the world then later died of natural causes.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

The person above me died while sitting in a hot tub and getting sucked into the filter opening at the bottom and drowned from not being able to get loose.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

The person above me was caught in a web, bitten and then eaten, by a replusive giant spider.


----------



## crazyryan (Sep 26, 2005)

the person above my post slip on a peice of ice and a crazy indian dude from 1690 'Acidently' droped a knife on you and on the ice. The ice collapses and u fall in with a knife in your chest.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

The person above my post died when going into feed chickens who hadn't eaten in a long time, having the said chickens attack him and peck out his eyes and heart


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

The person above my post was attacked and killed by a rabid member of this board because she wouldn't "Finish The Rest of The Lyric(s)"!!!

Just funning you - I would never attack you (not so's you could tell, anyway).


----------



## crazyryan (Sep 26, 2005)

the person above me dies from reading a long, boring book about the history of teddy bears.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

The person above me dies by getting hit in the head by a hocky puck going 7billion miles a hour.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

The person above me and everything within several of the nearest galaxies was destroyed when the space time continuum was sheared and then collapsed upon itself. The resulting cataclysm caused all matter within several hundred light years to be smashed into a highly concentrated tacheyon thread. That thread is now screaming across the cosmos, in every parallel universe following in the wake of one very impressive slapshot.


----------



## crazyryan (Sep 26, 2005)

The Person above me dies when the earth is just randomly destroyed. But look on the bright side. I just saved a lot of money on my car insurance by switching to Geico.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

The person above my post was bored to death by a Geico salesman's pitchline.


----------



## crazyryan (Sep 26, 2005)

the person above me dies from playing a game of peek a boo.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

crazyryan said:


> The Person above me dies when the earth is just randomly destroyed. But look on the bright side. I just saved a lot of money on my car insurance by switching to Geico.


Ok..that made me laugh.

The person above my post experimented with raccoons and hockey sticks.

The resulting hundreds of Rabid bites killed him.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

The person above my post died when someone flushed the toilet on a airplane and the blue frozen water fell from the sky and hit him in the head.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

While sun bathing nude on a tropical beach, The person above me passed out from too many bahama mammas. In the wee morning hours thousands of tiny crabs emerged from the sand near the breakwater. In a matter of minutes the busy clackity claws of the scurrying hoard rendered the the screaming smorgasboard into a grissley pile of bones . The remains were then swept to sea by the tide.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

The person above my post died when a unexpected tornado landed on his house killing everything in it but not touching any other house in the state


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

The person above my post became addicted to paint fumes, and graduated to sniffing glue. While opening a new package of glue, she got a paper-cut on her finger, and now associates the exquisite pain with the pleasure of glue sniffing.

Nothing gets in her way as she slides a bleach white envelope across the ridges of her finger, opening the skin and sending torrents of pain up her entire arm. A thousand of these done over her entire body causes her to bleed to death.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

After making a small fortune from selling envelopes and various paper goods to local masochist, The preson above retired to a small community of sadists where he was beaten to death with a stapler by a three toothed leather faced hag named Gertrude.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

After seeking my whereabouts in a community of sadists, the person above my post was met by three toothed Gertrude. 

Admiring his smile, she beat his teeth out with a very famous stapler and claimed them for her own. He later died from a nasty gum infection.

(OK this one is lame, I know, I know.)


----------



## crazyryan (Sep 26, 2005)

the person above me died from eating a oompa-loompa


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

On a hot summer day,the prson above me was crushed to death under a brick wall. He was standing against the wall when a small group of thirsty kids yelled. "HEY KOOLAID"


----------



## maxcarnage (Oct 2, 2005)

one evening at the local pub, the person above me was sitting at the bar, when an errant shot on the billards table sent the 8 ball flying off the table narrowly missing.....on the way home, has a near miss with a semi at an intersection.....and upon entering the house, and closing the door, the lucky horshoe above the doorway falls and strikes the persons head killing them instantly


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

The person above my post died when they tripped over there own feet and landed head first in the toilet and becomming unconsouis and drowing in the toilet water.


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

the person above me was lying i ntheir garden sunbathing, when suddenly a rosebush came to evil life and started twisting and wrappign round them, tighter and tighter, until eventually they were cut into steak sized pieces


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

The person above my post died on Halloween when he went out in his realistic costume he made and a crazed neighbor thought he was a real zombie and killed him.


----------



## crazyryan (Sep 26, 2005)

The person above me was killed by the Toilet Bowl faries by using to many toielets.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

The person above my post died while touring the Kool Aid factory and slipping and falling into vat of Kool Aid and drowning


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

the person above me died whilst going to the toilet, she pushed so hard she burst the arteries and veins goign to a from the brain


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

The person above my post died when Sufikitten's ghost came back to haunt him while he was taking a leak and gave him a heart attack


----------



## crazyryan (Sep 26, 2005)

the person above me died from a fart- 67 hours in length


----------



## maxcarnage (Oct 2, 2005)

the person above me died when a float at a local parade went out of control, and crashed into the doughnut shop, Knocking the giant doughnut off the building, and on top of them


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

The person sbove my post was killed during traffic stop. Official repots said the victim was stuck by a mack truck driven by a coked up driver while trying to stop traffic using the international sign for "stop" while standing in the middle of I-94 at night wearing a batman costume. The victims last words were "I love you ,Robin" sources say.


----------



## maxcarnage (Oct 2, 2005)

the person above me was involved in a freak accident, involving some coolwhip, a weedeater, and a live chicken......witnesses claim to have seen a very large woman leaving the scene....News at 11


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

The person above me died in a freak circus accident when the clown cannon he was supposed to be shot out of malfunctioned and blew up.


----------



## crazyryan (Sep 26, 2005)

the person aboved me died from  too much


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

maxcarnage said:


> the person above me was involved in a freak accident, involving some coolwhip, a weedeater, and a live chicken......witnesses claim to have seen a very large woman leaving the scene....News at 11


LOL

The person above drowned while trying to ice skate on lake Michigan in the middle of July


----------



## crazyryan (Sep 26, 2005)

The person above me died from eating to many fried fish with camel humps


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

the person above me died from impaling his brain with his finger while picking his nose...


----------



## crazyryan (Sep 26, 2005)

howd u no i did that..



the person above me died from eating HIRIHU


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

the person above me died from watching FG too much, and trying to make a life sized model of the Kool-Aid guy, which toppled over and crushed him to death


----------



## crazyryan (Sep 26, 2005)

The person above me died from drinking what he thought was the Kool-Aid guy, but really my blood and had a heart attack


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

While wearing a wool sweater,vinyl jumpsuit,shuffleing across a carpet in wool socks,rubbing his head with baloons and combing his pet cat with a plastic comb.The head of the person above was blown off by a freak 500,000 volt static electricity discharge when he touched his nose to a metal doorknob. The resulting thunder clap was heard a mile away.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Sliding down a 50 food razorblade and landing in a pool of vinegar....


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

The person above my post died while trying to move her hubby's car out of the driveway. She got the heel of her cute shoes stuck in a crack and the car backed over her. (Her next-door-neighbour wasn't there to save her this time because he'd gone inside to get a beer.)

 Sorry, Hellrazor...I had to do it!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

The person above my post was in her grape vinyard picking grapes and enjoying their sweet flavor when all of a sudden the trees declded to fight back. They put their vines around her feet and drug her to the ground, She scrambled and screamed but the vines only got tighter and tighter until only a muffled scream was left to hear. Soon she was one of Pumpkin Rots props he used in his yard and no one was the wiser.....


----------



## bodybagged (Jun 19, 2006)

The person above my post was beaten to death by a lil ole' lady's walking stick while acting in her 'Haunted Walk' yesterday. When asked why, the ole' lady replied, " I was just cutting through this yard and something jumped out at me! I hadn't any idea what it was! She looked sooo real!" Humph! Kids, and all that Halloween hooey!" she added.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

the person above my post died yesterday when she was burned alive by the flamethrowers on boddybaggins hearse.


----------



## bodybagged (Jun 19, 2006)

Some guy lost his eyebrows with them flame throwers! lol. 








The person above my post died while pickin his guitar. He picked too hard while ROCKIN and broke a sting that flung up, went through his eye, and popped his brain.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Right before my string broke, the person above my post died of a severe brain hemorage while listening to me play guitar.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

the person above my post died of an explosive brain tumer, brought on by his own guitar playing


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

TPAMP died as the result of a prop exploding as he tried to force 1000 psi into a screen door cylinder so his blucky would jump up fast enough!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

The person above my post died when his hair got caught in his FCG mechanism which tangled and twisted, lifting him up and caused him to become entangled in the 200 lb test fishing line, slicing him into numerous pieces.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Person above my post died from a combination of Halloween candy and laughing at my idiot Paranormal posts.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Person above my post died while trying to reinact one of his Paranormal Posts


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

The person above my post got too close to the person above HIS post while he was reinacting one of his paranormal posts and died as result of having his skull deprived of all living tissue.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Person above my post then died when he used Morgan's skull as a coffee mug and caught the flesh eating bacteria.


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

Person above my post died after he fell asleep in the middle of reading his favorite comic suffocating on pages 6 and 7.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Person above my post, out on an exciting archeological dig in Egypt, was strangled by a reanimated mummy and then left to be eaten by frogs, locusts, and Dr. Phibes.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

The person above my post died when he drove by Kroughs haunt and, while sticking his head out the car window to see his set-up, his head was torn off by Kroughs Witch shanty.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Person above my post was eaten by a swarm of flesh eating butterflies, while outside enjoying the nice warm day.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

The person above my post died when he was inflating his tires at the nearest Gas-n-go. He slipped on a puddle of transmission fluid causing the air nozzle to plunge into his anal opening and sending 500 PSI of air into his colon causing it to burst open his abdominal cavity, spilling what was left of his small intestine all over his car windsheild. His liver, now hanging from the car antenna greatly improves his reception of his favorite Christian rock station.


----------



## coffin_creature (Oct 5, 2005)

The person above my post died from eating liver and lima beans .........unfortunately it was their own liver


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

The person above my post died while sitting at his desk. He spilt his coffee on his lap while chatting on Haunt Forum. In the process of attempting to jump up he ended up flipping backwards in the chair and hitting his head on the file cabinet behind him knocking him out. Unfortunately that wasn't what did him in. He died of suffocation because Fluffy, the beloved family cat, decided to use his face as a pillow while being unconscious.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Person above my post died of a broken heart when "the one she loves" decided to join a cult and forsake women and Halloween.


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

The P.A.M.P. Died when a spit ball landed in his all seeing eye(avatar)and he tripped into a tree chipping machine!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Person above my post died when he was shot by some drunk hunters and then processed into sausage, despite his protests that he was not an animal.


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

The P.A.M.P. died when a drunkard he had shot while hunting in a drunken state returned from the dead as a walking sausage and choke him with his wrapper skin.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

person above my post, now living in a miserable undead sausage state, died when he was caught in the rain and when he tried to warm and dry off in front of the fire, was suffocated when his sausage skin tightened


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

The P.A.M.P. died in an ugly off with me when the crowd vomited and he forgot to stop shouting.He suffered for 3 minutes before choking on some one else's vomit.


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

After sudeenly winning an Ugly Off Tournament, the person above my post slipped in vomit splatter as he attempted to do a Triple Lindy off of the stage. His flailing body hung momentarily in mid air before careening down into the orchestra pit where he was bludgeoned to death by the guy playing the triangle who really dispises stage diving winners of Ugly Offs.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Person above my post contacted a deadly case of flesh eating bacteria from a dirty toilet seat. He was slowly eaten alive as he begged for someone to finish him off. After weeks of slow painful torture, he expired.....


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Person above my post died in a horrible fiery 10 car pile up when he volunteered to give me a ride to my psychologist appointment (miraculously, my pig head cushioned the impact when I was thrown from the car and landed on a giant pillow).


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

The person above my post died when, after safely being injected out of a nasty car crash, had his pillow ignite from the firey explosion that followed said crash. The pig head he was holding fused to his chest and created a wonderful pork aroma which attracted a caravan of Football tailgaters who were also part of the 10 car pileup that caused the crash in the first place. He ultimatly died from the wounds he suffered from the multitude of BBQ forks stuck in him to check for "doneness".


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Person above my post (one of said tailgaters) died when, after consuming the fused human/pork carcass, had a massive attack of explosive diarrhea but was unable to find a suitable port-a-john and/or concealing bushes and burst in a horrific poopy conflagration.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Ha, Ha, JT said poopy........


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

While laughing about JT saying "poopy",The P.A.M.P. began to choke on a chunk of pork left over from a tailgate party.He hit himself in the stomach to free up the pork but being so powerful,this caused his organs to erupt out of all open orifices and he collapsed in a pile of intestenless flesh.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

While smuggling himself over the border to Canada one snowy evening, person above my post ran out of food and had to consume his own frozen flesh until he was nothing but a big ugly head that rolled into a security checkpoint and was promptly shot to death.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

While visiting his 1st wrestling match, person above my post was mistaken for the texas rattlesnake. He was bludgened to death after falling prey to the petigree and several chair shots to the head.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Person above my post drowned in my wonderful blood when it splattered all over the ring and audience and he was so consumed with cheering me on, he didn't notice that his lungs were filling up..........


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

While recovering from an earlier death,the nurse gave the P.A.M.P.Helium instead of oxygen.He filled up like a party balloon,floated up into the sky and was struck by a Hooters charter plane going to Vegas.Not quite dead,he fell 30,000 feet and struck the earth near L.A.The crater is known as JT'S Fault.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

The person above my post while sightseeing at the JT'S Fault, slipped and fell into the abyss of JT's Fault. As he tumbled down thru the depths, one of Hell's creatures plucked him out of the air and ate him as a nice greasy snack.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

The person above my post died while he was walking near JT's Fault one day. He tripped and fell over his size 12 feet. He ended up stubbling trying to catch his balance but couldn't. He ended up diving head first into JT's Fault and died at the hands of the same creature that took out Skullboy.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

The person above my post died at JT's Fault also. While delivering flowers and saying a tearful goodbye to her lost beloved Morgan, she was overcome with grief and fainted. As she collapsed, she fell headfirst into the abyss. As she tumbled head over heels down the Fault, she was bitten in half by the same creature that took Skullboy and her beloved Morgan.


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

The person above my post ,driven on by his lust for Teary rose from the dead to save his damsile in distress.However he did forget to get approval from satan to leave hell and was consumed in a enormous fire ball and turned to nothing more than ash,after writhing in pain for several minutes he demised.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Person above my post died trying to illegally hack digital cable from his neighbor so he could watch JLU on Cartoon Network - falling off the roof he was consumed by a pack of angry badgers.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Person above my post died trying to imitate the Flash and beat the train at the crossing. At the last moment, JT realized that he was not the Flash and attempted to stop, but tripped over his large smelly feet. The train did not even slow down as he was dragged under the wheels and ground to bloody mush.


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

While morning the passing of his dear friend,JT the person above my post was too busy setting up a cross memorial to notice a dirty,smelly dirtbag of a hobo get off the murderous train.The hobo beat him to death with 2 pieces of jerky he had fashioned into meat nunchuks.Ironically he had gotten the jerky from a tailgate party he had attended earlier that week.Then the hobo used his skull to put JT's juicey remains in and enjoyed the dip like substance as a sauce on his dinner.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Person above my post, a frequent trainspotter, happened upon the hobo and his appealing dinner and asked for a bite. The hobo, who was also a werewolf, obliged and consumed person above my post. Except for his ugly face; that the hobowolf tucked into his pocket for a future Halloween mask


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

the way too kind person above my post,was scared to death at the train station when a werebo walked up to him with a mask that resembled the mask kid.After eating his fatty flesh the werebo went on to consume his entire family.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

The person above my post was killed by a stray bullet as he watched the police gun down the mask wearing werebo. Too late he realized his foolishness by watching the battle and screaming " Use silver bullets, you idiots!"


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

After the death of his close pal,JT.The person above my post was listening to a CD that was willed to him by said person of passing.The CD was "HATEBREAD" and he had no idea what to expect.Having a bad day he cranked up his headphones and when the music started his head was blown clean off his neck and sprayed onto the walls surrounding his chair making a wonderful brain splattered paint effect.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

The person above my post was paid a visit by Hatebreed who proceeded to beat him to a bloody pulp for calling them Hatebread over and over and over; hours later a hungry poltergeist emerged from the walls of his workplace and consumed him, body and soul.


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

While partaking in the beating death of someone who made a simple typographical error,slipped in the bloody sauce covering the floor,bashed his skull against a misplaced drum stick and was also consumed by a hungry poltergeist and was then spat into the bowels of hell.(Boy if I get beaten every time I make a typing error I won't survive long :googly:   )


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Person above my post was so busy checking spelling in his ancient giant dictionary, he didn't realize that when he pulled said dusty tome from the top shelf that he would crush his body.........he did, and it was. And he died.:zombie:


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Person above my post died of embarressment due to a photolab pic that was posted of him. I think the pink boa with the handlebar mustache did him in....


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Person above my post died of blood loss and shock when he pulled his eye out of his socket for the picture he has for an avatar....


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Person above my post dies when a swarm of giant bats, carrying baseball bats, pays her a visit one dark night in a dark alleyway :devil:


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Person above my post dies when the Mrs Johnnythunder finds out he spent his bonus on comics and dvds. The details are covered in the police report.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Person above my post died when his head exploded a la Scanners from tryinig to decide about which job offer to accept. It wasn't pretty. Much like him while he was alive


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Person above my post was killed by pillow gnomes as he tried to sleep late on his day off.They devoured his abnormally large brain.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Person above my post was consumed by a living brain that appeared one night at the end of his bed as he and Mrs. Boy tried to get romantic, only to be food for this abnormally large living brain


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Person above my post was killed when the headless pig finally tracked him down and showed its extreme displeasure of JT using its face as a mask.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Person above my post dies when he falls into his turkey frier and has the flesh fried off his ugly mug


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Person above my post dies when the challenge to the unknown is actually a 7foot tall disgrunteled prof. wrestler that just doesnt like JT's looks. The combination of a powerbomb, superplex in the dumpster and a piledriver onto a bed of broken glass, is too much for JT's fragile body to handle.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Person above my post dies when his hillbilly nieghbor takes "whore status" a little too litearlly..............'nuff said!!!!


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

that guy up there died when after watching mythbusters tried to put dry ice in a bottle with water and when the bottle exploded he seperated his manhhod from the rest of his masculine frame.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

The person above my post died from suffocation and drowning at the same time. He slipped and fell face first ontop of a soaking wet sponge and when his head hit the ground it knocked him out, causing him to breathe in all the water from the sponge.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

The person above my post died from malnutrition and dehydration when she lost all taste for the blood her vampire soul yearned for.


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

person above my post died when she reached the 5000 post mark and the booby trap set to go off at said number activated and sucked the life from her.


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

The person above my post died when he dodged a runaway Wal Mart shopping cart, only to leap right into the path of a 1967 Bonneville, driven by a little old lady who was running late for bingo.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The person above my post died in explosive glory after bouncing on a trampoline while eating 10 packs of Mentos and drinking a 2L bottle of diet coke.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

The person above my post died when his garage door opener malfunctioned and cut him and his 1967 Bonneville in half.


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Spooky1 said:


> The person above my post died in explosive glory after bouncing on a trampoline while eating 10 packs of Mentos and drinking a 2L bottle of diet coke.


(there should have been a warning on the labels of all three products)

The person above my post was killed when PETA organized the animal kingdom to rise up and fight the humans.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The person above my post died when an accidental spill of pesticides into his garden pool led to the production of hideous mutant mosquitos, who swarmed him the next time he was in the yard and sucked every last drop of blood from his pitiable carcass.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

The person above my post was killed when her sweet little dog turned on her (probably cause it was named after a witch) and went straight for the carotid artery, spraying the entire room in red. Spooky, upon seeing the room, said "I like this color, I don't think I'll change it.".


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The person above my post died when here early blooming flowers attracted a herd of deer, which in turn attracted the Roarast (which we know eats deer), and as the Roarast was feasting on the deer, poor scareme happened to step out of her house at the wrong moment. And as we know Roarasts love people too.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

The person above my post was driving down the road one bright sunny day, not realizing he had a bee in the car with him. Being the ornery thing bees are, it stung him in his one good eye. Spooky pulled the car over to the shoulder, narrowly avoiding hitting those other cars on that very busy highway, being practically blind. His felt his throat swelling by the minute. Gasping for breath, he felt through the glove box blindly, finally finding his apex pen. He stabbed himself in the leg just in time to stop his heart racing. He sat quitely in his car, letting his heart slow down, and his throat start to open up again. He calls Roxy to come give him a ride home, since he still can't see. Mean while a semi, back on the road, blew four tires and headed for the shoulder. Barreling down the shoulder the driver finaly sees Spooky 67' Bonniville sitting there and jerks to the right, missing Spooky and flying off the shoulder, rolling 6 times before erupting in a firery crash and exploding. 20 minutes later Spooky hears Roxy pull up so he steps out of his car. Not Seeing the cattle truck to his left, the truck ripps off Spooky's door, just missing the bilnd guy, but the cows are safe. Roxy leads bilnd Spooky back to her car and tucks him safely inside. Taking him to the ER, Spooky dozes off in the front seat. Just as Roxy is leading him through the ER doors, Spooky dies from a brain aneursium.


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

The person above my post died of starvation while waiting to get their license renewed at the BMV.


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

The person above my post died when he developed a sudden and severe case of OCD while shaving.


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

The person above my post was scratching their nose, when they were involved in a car accident,which caused the airbag to deploy. This caused their finger to be jammed up their nose and into their brain, thus killing them...What is worse is everyone will also remember the guy who died while picking his nose,there are even pictures of you on the internet...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

While attempting to disable a noisy singing Jonas Brothers Doll, the person above my post suffered a fatal accident when the doll unexpectedly burst open, releasing a tangle of wires that lashed out like coiled snakes, piercing his carotid artery and causing him to bleed out.


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

WOW. That got me..The person above my post had a heart attack from attempting to shovel snow with a spoon.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The person above my post decides to climb into the new coffin prop he just finished to see how it fits him. The lid swings shut knocking him unconscious, and sticking closed. He dies slowly of starvation trapped in the coffin. Years later later all his Halloween props are sold and the new owner marvels at the details of the "prop" corpse they find in the coffin.


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

The person above my post went to a St. Patrick's day parade. While enjoying the fun and drinking possibly to much. He stumbles past the baracades and falls down on the parade route only to be trampled to death by Riverdancers..


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The person above my post was minding his own business, playing an innocent game of pretending to be a dog, when an Animal Control officer suddenly swooped down upon him out of nowhere and hauled him off to the local pound. Since he had no tags and no one claimed him within two weeks, he was quietly euthanized by the staff veterinarian.


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

The person above my post was at a Beatles tribute show. When the stage was rushed and she started to get crushed. Spooky hauled her to safety but then she tripped on some discarded panties and fell down and hit her head on a fork she was going to use to rake some leaves.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

ededdeddy said:


> The person above my post was at a Beatles tribute show. When the stage was rushed and she started to get crushed. Spooky hauled her to safety but then she tripped on some discarded panties and fell down and hit her head on a fork she was going to use to rake some leaves.


LMAO!!!


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

The person above my was killed when a bunch of musicians got there bows caught on the strings of their instrements and they shot off like a bow and arrow and stuck her like a pin cushin


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

The person above my post was killed when he dressed up like a Giant Leg for Halloween and was brutally humped to death by a Great Dane.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The person above my post was killed when he failed to realize that the roboslut he was chatting up at a bar was merely the lure used by an unscrupulous body snatcher who was not above helping his victims into the next world.


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

When her power went out and her backup generator threw a rod, the person above my post began to rant incoherantly, foam at the mouth, then suddenly fell over dead. Although the autopsy has yet to be performed, the County Coroner's office says the victim showed all the symtoms commonly associated with post-ho traumatic stress syndrome


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

(LOL, good one, Don!)


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

The person above my post hit 6,000 post. that was when her fingers had enough. They seperated themselves from her hands and jumped at her face scratching and gouging until they finally managed to fill her mouth and nose until she fell down gasping for air. She was still alive but motionless. They then picked up her keyboard and hit her with it until death was a sweet escape..Good Job Roxy


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

While vacationing in LA, the person above my post was offered a role as an extra in the latest Chuck Norris film. Unfortunately, he along with the rest of the cast and crew were killed when a machete wielding Norris misunderstood when the director yelled "cut".


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

In his attempt to stay ahead of Sickie Ickie, Stolloween, and the Bloodshed Brothers in the game of "Last Post Wins", the person above my post exerted himself to such a superhuman extent that a hitherto undiagnosed congenital cerebral aneurysm suddenly burst, causing him to swiftly bleed out internally and take his final bow on this earthly plane. Oh, and Sickie, Stolloween, and Bloodshed ran over him as they passed the finish line.


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

the person above my post was out happily walking her dog. Unbeknownst to her, Spook had already taken the dog out when it was exposed to gamma radiation making the dog super strong..That day they took a walk by the park. all the sudden she took off after a cat, dragging Roxy behind running as fast as she could to keep up..Until sadly she could no more and was drug to her death.


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

The person above my post was crossing the street when he was distracted by some shiny stuff on the ground. He bent down to get a closer look and was run over by a bus.


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

The person above my post was walking do the street minding his own business. When suddenly out of no where a kid can running at him yelling" Why, WHy did you post those pictures of me as a baby dressed as Waldo. I'll kill you." ANd what do you know he did.


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

The person above my post died of embarrassment when it was pointed out to him that you can't kill a reaper - you can only join him.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The person above my post died after setting up his new home particle accelerator kit (Made by ACME) and inadvertently creating a black hole which sucked him in and squished his reaperness to the size of an atom.


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

(Serves me right for buying the cheap particle accelerator kit instead of the name brand)

The person above my post died when a family of squirrels saw his head sticking out the ground and mistook it for a giant acorn.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

While sharpening his scythe on his turbo-charged Ronco brand Scythe Sharpener and Margarita Maker, the person above my post inadvertently got one of his voluminous reaper cape sleeves caught in the grinding mechanism and was promptly and efficiently converted into little reaper pieces.


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

(Too bad Ronco was forced to take it off the market because it made a damn good Margarita_.

The person above my post died when she was trampled by a herd of squirrels on their way to a buffet.


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

The person above my post feeling invincible. ( you know Can't kill the reaper and all) was out walking when meet Roxy and Spooky out walking their dog. Willow jumped up grabbed Don's head ripped it off his body. The reaper may live but his head his a chew toy forever.


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

While in the hospital recuperating from nasty self inflicted papercuts received while trying to make a paper airplane, the person above my post died when he was mistaken for bio-waste products by the nightshift janitor and incinerated according to hospital procedure.


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

Och 
The person above my post was mowing his lawn when he hit a branch. Said branch flew out of lawn mower with a terrific speed. it hit the tree it fell from. Then flew back hit you between the eyes. Startled because you could have died. You sit to take a breather. Then sit on a stray bear trap which was set under a lawn chair in order to catch you. I won't describe the injuries that kill you just too horrible.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The person above my post died when he accidentally ingested a lump of pretend ice cream which ruptured his esophagous and caused him to bleed to death.


(I'm still laughing about Willow having the reaper head as a chew toy)


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Not bad, Ed. Sounds like after all that, I might need a couple of stiches, assuming a quality bear trap. Of course if the doctor used dirty instruments I could an infection and die. Ok, I'll give ya that one.

Stuck in traffic while you wait for my funeral procession to pass, you are hit by a golf ball sized meteor. You survive for one week in excrutiating agony while microscopic alien life forms eat you alive from the inside.


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Oops. Didn't mean to skip ya Roxy. Anyway, you laugh so hard and for so long you drown in the milk pouring out your nose.


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

WOW. double kill
The person above my post was attacked by the alien that killed me. It held his face in the puddle of milk that came from Roxy's nose.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The person above my post was so intent on watching Don Givens get killed by a bear trap that he failed to notice the speeding Fox5 News truck that came screeching around the corner and ran him over. The news that evening had a double death feature.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

The person above my post died from flying shard of tv glass when they "Elvised" the Fox5 news


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

The person of my post was attacked by a crazy maniac with an electric chainsaw, Luckily you ran 10 feet away from him and his extension cord would reach no further. So you turned to walk away and tripped and impaled yourself on a garden stake. Poor you


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

The person above my post was attacked by millions of mosquitos and died a tragic itchy death.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The person above my post died tragically while working on his new landscaping project, A well-meaning but near-sighted delivery man dumped a truck-load of composted cow poop on top of Don as he was bending to pull a weed. On the plus side, the plants grew particularly well in that area the following year.


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

The person above my post died from laughter after reading about Don's death in the newspaper


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The person above my post was killed when he opened the door to his closet and his collection of shiny stuff collapses and slowly crushes him to death.


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

The person above my post was buried in the ground till only his face stuck out. And then was eaten by ants. Wait is that your avatar?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The person above my post died when he slipped in cat puke and fell headlong down two flights of stairs, breaking his neck. The cats then dutifully dragged his body to the litter box and gave him a decent burial.


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

LOL. The person above my post attacked by Rabid goldfish while walking though a pet store. You managed to beat them off, but some cats smelt the fish smell on you skin and then they attacked you. You some how mange to beat them off and run out of the store. But you trip on the side walk fall into the street and get trampled by a marching band


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The person above my post died while playing trombone in a marching band and tripping over a trampled body. As he fell forward the trombone slide hit the ground forcing the mouth piece through his mouth and out the back of his head. His last note is a bit sharp and the drum major comes over and beats Ed's dying body with his baton for being off key.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

Spooky1 and his pal "Rufus" the chimp were street performers on the weekends, specializing in Civil War reenactments. During one epic battle scene, Rufus panicked when his banana rifle jammed and ran off into the crowds and into a local fish restaurant. 

Spooky1 slipped on a fish taco while making a mad dash through the restaurant after his escaped monkey companion and fell into the display swordfish. Rufus was never found.


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

^ was trying to find a way to properly remember Spooky. She found a friend to dress as Spooky and she herself dressed as Rufus. Rufus hiding in the shadows came running out grabbed a hold of Frankie mistaking her for a female chimp and disappearing into the night. Frankie may not be dead, but for her sake I pray she is..Better that being forcing into being a chimp bride.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

^ operating a device to artificially inseminate cattle when the machine tragically backfired, impregnating and killing him instantly.


----------



## fxartist (Jan 24, 2009)

^ate his own head.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

^ crushed under the weight of his own hair.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

^starved to death while waiting for Deathtouch to cook for him.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

^ dragged off and eaten by rabid, mutated squirrels


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

^ mutated came back for 2nds, You ran like crazy to save you life and you got away from them. ONly to fall into a pit fill with cross bred grizzly bears and alligators. Sorry to say I will not go into detail for the sake of children and faint hearted women in the room, but you DIED


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You saw Eldritch fall into the pit of bears and alligators and thought, "Man, if I could get this on tape, I could win $10,000 on America's Funniest Home Videos!" As you ran toward your house gloating at the thought of winning hard cash and looking repeatedly over your shoulder to make sure Eldritch hadn't managed to crawl out of the pit, you failed to notice that the septic tank guy had just opened up your tank to pump it out. You fell into the open hole and drowned in a sea of human waste.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

^ was enjoying a relaxing afternoon on her hammock when a sudden violent wind storm spun it around, twisting with such force that she was completely wrung dry. Spooky tried desperately to re-humidify her, but ultimately gave up and now just uses her as a loofah sponge in the shower.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Bone to Pick is evacuating his home to escape the annual CA wildfire about to consume his entire neighborhood. But he cannot find his dog. While searching the streets around him he get disoriented in the smoke. He inadvertently wanders in front of a firetruck that runs him and his dog over, who just happened to be coming to his calls.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

Firecrackers are exciting! Excitement makes people sloppy! Just Whisper throws the lighter... but holds onto the Blockbuster!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Eldritch Horror hung his head in shame - he had forgotten it was his turn to post a picture in the General Movie Picture thread. "How could I have let everyone down that way?" he cried, smacking his forehead with such force that he lost his balance, fell backwards over a chair, and cracked his skull wide open on a nearby coffee table. Before anyone could make a move to help him, his dog spotted the blood and brain matter; thought "bacon, bacon, BACON!"; and promptly devoured the contents of Eldritch Horror's broken head.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

^ died from an epeleptic siezure she had while typing in response to a forum post, plus she had chemical poisoning from too much exposure to Great Stuff.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> Eldritch Horror hung his head in shame - he had forgotten it was his turn to post a picture in the General Movie Picture thread. "How could I have let everyone down that way?" he cried, smacking his forehead with such force that he lost his balance, fell backwards over a chair, and cracked his skull wide open on a nearby coffee table. Before anyone could make a move to help him, his dog spotted the blood and brain matter; thought "bacon, bacon, BACON!"; and promptly devoured the contents of Eldritch Horror's broken head.


Hey! That's not funny! That actually happened!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Eldritch_Horror said:


> Hey! That's not funny! That actually happened!!!


LOL, what, the part where your dog ate your brains?:googly:


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

Poor Fiend... Built a pnuematic prop for his haunt, but forgot to carry a decimal point during the planning stage. Upon firing the prop up, the cylinder shoots through the front of his skull killing him -almost- instantly. The last thing he heard as his world went dark was a bratty ToTer's comment... "Gah! That looks so fake!"


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

Horror was running to help when that bratty ToTer stuck out his leg, because he thought you were trying to cut in line in front of him, you trip and fall into a fake casket which then slams shut and jams. As you pound and scream for help. No one comes and thus you expire.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You're driving through Eldritch_Horror's neighborhood when you spot what appears to be a perfectly good casket sitting on the curb on recycling day. "I can't believe anyone would just throw this away!", you mutter as you pull over, eyes alight with joy at the thought of scoring a primo Halloween prop. As you grab the end of the casket and start dragging it toward your car, you are struck by the unanticipated weight and begin to break out in a sweat. "Guess I should have kept up with that exercise program. Damn, this thing is heavy!" you grunt as you struggle to lift the casket into your car trunk. The casket is almost in the trunk when the hernia you didn't know you had suddenly bursts through your abdominal wall, tearing through your skin in a way reminiscent of an alien chest popper. As you roll in agony on the ground behind you car, the casket shifts and falls onto your chest, crushing your ribs and collapsing your lungs. Perhaps needless to say, you're dead now.


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

Roxy driving down the street notices all of this happens, but she is rubber necking instead of driving and doesn't notice the cat that runs out in the street, until it is almost to late. She swerves to miss the cat drives into a field hits a cow which flies directly through Roxy's windsheild. It ends up head butting her so hard that it crushes her skull and killing her ALMOST instantly. the last thing she remembers is being able to smell that the cow voided it's bowels.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Mistaken for dead under the coffin containing Eldritch Horror, you crawl out from under the coffin soaked in blood but alive. You rush to see if you can save Roxy in the nearby field, but what you over looked was the very large angry bull that sees you (covered in red blood) sprint across his field. He charges and gores you from behind and flings you out into the road right in front of a passing hearse. You are now a speed bump.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

"The speed limit is 55mph - why was there a speed bump?," You thought as your car sailed through the air in a graceful arc from the road toward an enormous pile of cow pies from the neighboring field. As luck would have it the car stopped short of the pile and was brought to a sudden stop by a cluster of small tree saplings. Unfortunately they had little effect on your momentum as you catapulted head-first through the windshield and into the steaming behemoth of death. Ironically, your shoes are the only things that don't step into the mess.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

You fall into a vat of yellow paint and a band of hungry monkeys mistake you for a
giant banana and devour you


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

C-3PO: His high exaltedness, the Great Jabba the Hutt, has decreed that you are to be terminated immediately You will therefore be taken to the Dune Sea, and cast into the pit of Carkoon, the nesting place of the all-powerful Sarlaac. In his belly you will find a new definition of pain and suffering as you are slowly digested over a thousand years.


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Enjoying the tots on halloween night when all of a sudden you are grabbed by a giant tentacle and then another one and then are taken away and eaten by a giant squid on top of your house......


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Accidently sat on her sword at an "Arrrrrrrrr" rated movie and swashed her buckler.


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

In Stephen King's _Survivor Type_, a physician is marooned on a Pacific island with minimal supplies and a large amount of heroin. With no food, he slowly begins to go insane and uses the heroin supply (that he was smuggling) as an anesthetic in order to amputate his own limbs for nourishment.


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Watching the Rocks go down 3 - 1 to Dogers


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

In an attempt to save the Rockies season you create a time machine to go back in time and change the outcome of some games, but due to a miscalculation you appear in front of home plate during a game and are simultaneously hit in the head by a fastball and a swinging bat. You're out of there!


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Ooooooohhhh, Man ! Nothing more deadly than an Ubaldo Jiminez fastball !


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

The electric lawnmower did actually look kind of like a Ghostbusters proton pack when you slung it on your back for the big Halloween party. But you probably should have removed the cord or blade or both. A thoughtful friend plugs you in, and you are mowed down in your prime. Happily, you receive a posthumous Best Costume award and that little "back hair" problem was resolved at the end.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

You get trampled to death in a chicken stampede!


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Death by Unga Bunga. 

(Google it if you've never heard the joke).


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Was pecked to death by an eneraged flock of woodpeckers


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Gobbled to death by a pack of enraged goblins : )


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Stung to death by a swarm of killer bees


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

...being chained down and forced to watch the musical _Mama Mia !_ until your head finally explodes


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Dressed up as a pork chop and thrown into a pack of starving dogs


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Napalm


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Acid bath....bring your rubber ducky


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Burned at the stake


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

A stake driven through the heart


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Implalement










This was one of the most revolting punishments ever devised by the human imagination and even in those days was hardly ever used. The penal code of Charles V did not make provision for it. In the manual Punishments of Life and Limb..., we find the following: 'In barbaric regions, particularly in Algiers, Tunis, Tripoli, and Salee, where inveterate pirates dwell, if a man is thought guilty of treason, he is impaled. This is done by inserting a sharply pointed stake into his posterior, which then is forced through his body, emerging through the head, sometimes through the throat. This stake is then inverted and planted in the ground, so that the wretched victims, as we may well imagine, live on in agony for some days before expiring. . . . It is said that nowadays not so much trouble is taken with impalement as once the case, but such criminals simply have a short spit thrust into their anus and are left to crawl thus upon the earth until they die.' We may well imagine that such a barbaric punishment was calculated to arouse sympathy for the tormented victim among the spectators of an execution. This was no doubt the reason it was not generally employed".


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Covered with sawdust and staked to a termite nest


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Keel Hauling
Keelhauling (from Dutch kielhalen; "to drag along the keel") was a severe form of corporal punishment meted out to sailors at sea.
The sailor was tied to a rope that looped beneath the vessel, thrown overboard on one side of the ship, and dragged under the ship's keel to the other side. As the hull was often covered in barnacles and other marine growth, this could result in lacerations and other injuries. This generally happened if the offender was pulled quickly. If pulled slowly, his weight might lower him sufficiently to miss the barnacles but might result in his drowning. If the rope snapped, the Captain could conclude that the punishment was not done properly and order it carried out again.
Keelhauling was legally permitted as a punishment in the Dutch Navy. The earliest official mention of keelhauling is a Dutch ordinance of 1560: the practice was not formally abolished until 1853. While not an official punishment, it was reportedly used by some British Royal Navy and merchant marine captains, and has become strongly associated with pirate lore.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Fed to the sharks


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Have 5 cc's of orange juice injected into your blood stream, which throws off the pH of your blood and systematically causes every organ to fail, one after the other, while your insides feel like you're being burnt alive from the inside. 

Found on Internet, not sure if it is true.......Only one way to find out ! Heh heh!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Put in a microwave and cooked from the inside out


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Scourge


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

crazyryan said:


> Heres a good game. Everyone writes a way that the person above your post dies. But heres the catch. You can not use any type of weapons and you cant use anyway someone died in a movie. Lets see what you come up with 4 my death. Enjoy la game.


Perhaps now would be a good time to refresh everyone's memory about how this game is played lest it deteriorate to a list of tortures:googly:


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanksgiving with my mother.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

While testing out a potato cannon to use against her drunk neighbor, Debbie accidentally over loads the cannon with explosive results. On the bright side, when her head is blown off, it ends up striking her neighbor who falls back and is fatally impaled on a beer bottle.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Spooky1 decides to go for a walk since it was such a nice day. As he is walking down the street he notices his shoe is untied. Bending over to tie it, he inadvertently impales his right eye with the neighbors rose trellis on their mailbox. Reeling in pain, he staggers into the street and falls into an open manhole, where workers had gone to lunch and left it roped off, but open. After sustaining a broken right arm, 4 broken ribs, multiple fractures of the left leg, and a dislocated right shoulder Spooky1 lies unconscious, but alive, at the bottom of the pit. Eventually he regains consciousness, grateful to still be alive. He hears the workers returning to work and is contemplating his rescue. He looks up toward the hole above him just in time to see a large 67 pound tool bag being tossed down into the hole. As it crushes his skull, killing him, his last thought was...I should have worn my flip flops.


----------



## Lymans Terms (Apr 22, 2011)

The person above me died from carpal tunnel syndrome and terminal wordiness.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

After describing my painful death, Just Whisper is taken to an eye doctor since she seems to be having trouble telling a him from a her. After the doctor puts in the eye drops, she has a painful allergic reaction to the drops and stumbles off blindly, running into equipment and sending it everything crashing to the ground. As she is quickly destroying the doctors office, he realizes he forgot to mail his office insurance check, and that his insurance had lapsed. In a panic he grabs a box of lenses and begins hitter her with the box to try to stop her. As she slips into painful oblivion, she hears the doctor giggling, is this better, or is this better, as he keeps hitting her.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Spooky1 was never much for auto maintenance, but when his right rear tire went low to the point of almost being flat, he reluctantly pulled into the nearest service station to re-inflate it. Finding an air pump that required four quarters for which he had to get change for a dollar from the attendant, he stepped into a puddle of a mixture of rainwater and motor oil leached from the asphalt that had the grace to not only accumulate at the front of the machine, but also cast a beautiful rainbow of colors as the morning sun reflected off it. While pulling the rubber rose to the needy tires airvalve, Spooky1 slipped on the puddle, causing the extended pressure gauge of the business end of the airhose to become lodged in his anus. Unable to stop the flow of air, his colon began to inflate. The attendant, helpless to do anything about it, watched as Spooky1 literally exploded from the inside out with a POP that sent intestine and contents flying everywhere.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Dr. Morbius went to a Halloween party dressed as a giant banana. 
On the way he was set upon by a horde of hungry monkeys and 
completely devoured!


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

The person above me was mauled by rabid wolves and torn apart.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Plastic Ninja sealed his nostrils shut with a hot glue gun to stop sinus drainage, forgot about it and went to sleep, whereupon the glue nose plugs dislodged themselves by his heavy snoring and went into his airway, choking him to death in his sleep. Nobody could figure out what happened to him because the glue is clear and he was full of mucus from the cold.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Spooky1 said:


> After describing my painful death, Just Whisper is taken to an eye doctor since she seems to be having trouble telling a him from a her.


LOL I did do that didn't I? :googly: I had Roxy in my mind for some reason. So I went back and changed it. You are now officially a man again. He he he.

Rahnefan was trying to clean the dust off his ceiling fan blades but forgot to turn it off first. While climbing the ladder to reach the blades he was struck repeatedly in the head by the fan, which knocked him off the ladder throwing him into his marble topped dresser which gave him a concussion and a severe nose bleed. He bled to death from the nose bleed.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

The person above me got stabbed in the neck with one of those hippy male symbol things, LOL

By an unknown assailant who is not Spooky1 of course


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

While swimming in a secret grotto, Rahnefan discovered a large multi-tentacled water creature. He captured it, took it home and built a large aquarium to house it in his basement. Years later, while enjoying an 18 year old scotch and admiring his catch, the glass gave way and 5,000 gallons of water came rushing out and drowned him. The creature, however, escaped and managed to land a job busing tables at a local seafood restaraunt.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

While eating out at a local seafood restaurant Jack orders fried calamari. As you are enjoying the calamari a bus boy, who looks a bit odd, and seems to have tentacles, looks at your dinner in horror, screams out MOM, and attacks you. As your life is slowly and painfully squeezed from you, your last thought is, maybe I should have ordered the lobster.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

(..."is this better, or is this better, as he keeps hitting her."..LMAO!)

Spooky1 wakes up only to find all his action figures and dragon figures and Dave The Dead creatures have come alive and have stitched him to the bed with dental floss. They then proceed to eat him alive, nibble by nibble. All washed down with some fava beans & a nice Chiaaannnnnnnti.


----------



## ERVysther (Jun 18, 2011)

The young lady above me realizes the horror of what she has seen and flees in a blind panic into the swamp, only to blunder into quicksand where she becomes hopelessly mired and sinks slowly to her doom, her last gasp of air bubbling on the surface as she goes under...


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

ERV, in a vain attempt to save me, throws himself full length across the swampy jungle floor, desperately reaching out to grab me..to no avail.
He stands up, only to see that he is now covered with a hula skirt of sorts, made of 3 foot long leeches, dangling from the waist. He reaches into his backpack to take out the round of table salt, only to discover he forgot it, and only brought pepper. He dies a slow sucky death while hulaing incessantly and humming "Bali Hai".


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Debbie senses a slight case of nausea and flees to the bathroom as a precautionary measure. Having improved, she flips the handle on the porcelain throne and is stunned by a sudden and tremendous rush of downward swirling water and air. She is unable to escape the mightly whirlpool's influence and finds herself first suctioned to the seat and ultimately folded in half heading for a liquidy closeup tour of her household plumbing and the local sewer system. The unfortunate irony is that she had only been feeling "a little flush."


----------

